# junior pain



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

question for the board has anyone ever heard of the junior pain bloodline? If anyone knows anything about this blood.what it comes off of it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive done research and can't find anything on it no peds or dogs slightly remote to it. How did you here of this so-called line?


----------

